# Help Choosing a Cam



## kadrmaster (Jun 23, 2012)

Alright, So i have a 100% bone stock 2006 GTO and i've been doing tons of research trying to find out what kind of cam is right for me. I've never installed a cam before and im excited to learn how.

So, as far as what im looking for: I love the way the HPE S-Cam sounds. I really like the lope sound. I need semi decent drive-ability. Right now im stationed at Travis AFB and mostly drive it too and from work and out on the weekends (Sonoma is 45min away). I already know im going to change the valve springs, probably pushrods and i have kooks LT in mind, but im worried about PTV clearance. I dont want to have to do any modification there. And as far as power goes im open to suggestions.

Any advice and direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

